
What it takes for a Cloud Native Computing Foundation project to be promoted - aiofep
https://blog.spiffe.io/spiffe-spire-move-to-cncf-incubation-level-hosted-projects-18ba3ac01ee8
======
aiofep
The CNCF promotes the SPIFFE and SPIRE open source projects from sandbox to
incubation-level hosted projects

